# Planning on combining an M800 with UniCab. Has it been done? Terrible idea?



## whiiiskey (Aug 28, 2020)

I'll probably set it up so they are just two individual pedals in one 1590DD enclosure with the output of the M800 going to the input of the UniCab plus a DI with XLR for a mixer. I'll have a 16-18v charge pump in there for the DI so I was also thinking about running the M800 at a higher voltage as well (I've seen others have done it). Does anyone know if the UniCab will also support higher voltages? It looks like it shouldn't be problem for any of the components, just wondering if there would be any benefit.

I've already designed the graphics. Will be using jewel LED lamps, I just need to figure out placement.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m about to do the same with the Sanguine and Unicab, and making the Unicab switchable on its own in case I want to use the sanguine without it. Probably won’t get to it for a few weeks but I’ll definitely post the results.


----------



## daeg (Aug 28, 2020)

I run my Unicab at 18v. All that does is allow you to push larger signals through it without any clipping. You'd probably never need it at 18v, but it's a nice-to-have.

Just make sure any power-supply filtering caps at 35v. Also, if you're using a True-Bypass Relay PCB, you can potentially go over-voltage to the ATTINY microcontroller via the LED path.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 7, 2020)

whiiiskey said:


> I'll probably set it up so they are just two individual pedals in one 1590DD enclosure with the output of the M800 going to the input of the UniCab plus a DI with XLR for a mixer. I'll have a 16-18v charge pump in there for the DI so I was also thinking about running the M800 at a higher voltage as well (I've seen others have done it). Does anyone know if the UniCab will also support higher voltages? It looks like it shouldn't be problem for any of the components, just wondering if there would be any benefit.
> 
> I've already designed the graphics. Will be using jewel LED lamps, I just need to figure out placement.
> View attachment 6052



Here's what it ended up sounding like doing the Sanguine through the Unicab in one box: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/amp-and-cab-in-a-box-sanguine-distortion-into-unicab.4003/


----------

